# Installation System 7.5.3 sur mini vMac



## palm snipe (1 Mai 2007)

Bonjour à tous  ,

Pour profiter de la couleur, j'aimerai passer à System 7.5.3 . Malheureusement, je ne suis pas arrivé à l'installer. C'est pas la meme chose que l'installation de System 7.0.1 .

Pouvez vous m'indiquer la procédure svp?

Palmsnipe


----------



## flotow (1 Mai 2007)

mini vMac?
un MacMini? :mouais:


----------



## palm snipe (1 Mai 2007)

Non 

mini vMac est un émulateur Apple.
Site officiel: http://minivmac.sourceforge.net/

mini vMac sur Panther:





mini vMac sur Windows XP:





mini vMac sur Mac OS 9.2.2





mini vMac sur Linux RedHat 9


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2007)

palm snipe a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous  ,
> 
> Pour profiter de la couleur, j'aimerai passer &#224; System 7.5.3 . Malheureusement, je ne suis pas arriv&#233; &#224; l'installer. C'est pas la meme chose que l'installation de System 7.0.1 .
> 
> ...



Le probl&#232;me du 7.5.3, si tu l'as t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; sur le site d'Apple, c'est que &#231;a n'est pas un syst&#232;me sur disquettes, il est pr&#233;sent&#233; en tranches de 1,4 Mo uniquement pour "facilit&#233;s de t&#233;l&#233;chargement", mais en fait, il faut regrouper toutes les images dans le m&#234;me r&#233;pertoire, et, en double-cliquant sur la premi&#232;re, faire monter le CD virtuel pour lancer l'installation.

Par ailleurs, n'oublie pas de t&#233;l&#233;charger aussi la mise &#224; jour 7.5.5 (sur quatre disquettes, celle ci), parce que le 7.5.3 est &#224; Mac OS ce que Millenium est &#224; Windows, la pire daube jamais vue (sauf que pour Millenium, ils n'ont jamais eu de mise &#224; jour r&#233;parant le plus gros des d&#233;g&#226;ts* ) !

Sinon, Mini vMac &#224; quelque chose &#224; voir avec vMac, l'&#233;mulateur 68K que je n'ai jamais r&#233;ussi &#224; utiliser faute de n'avoir jamais pu produire une image disque qu'il accepte ?



(*) Le 7.5.5 est un syst&#232;me passable sur PowerPC, mais pas si mal que &#231;a sur Mac 680x0, son plus gros d&#233;faut (qui est de tourner en "&#233;mulation 68K" sur PPC) ne s'y manifestant pas, et pour cause !


----------



## palm snipe (1 Mai 2007)

Donc, si j'ai bien compris, il faut que je dézipe tout, puis que je mette le tout en image CD.

J'ai déja essayé de tout mettre dans une disquette de 24Mo (ben oui), mais l'emulateur me refuse l'installation.
Je teste, et je vous tient au courant.


L'emulateur Mini vMac est un bonheur à utiliser. S tu veux, je te passe tout ce qu'il faut, avec le systeme 7.1 d'installé, et la 7.5 si j'y arrive.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2007)

Je vais voir. Le probl&#232;me de vMac, c'est qu'il ne travaille qu'avec des images disques, et encore, il en faut au format iskCopy 4, et DiskCopy4, je ne parviens pas &#224; en cr&#233;er, et il ne reconnais pas celles de DiskCopy 6.

je regarde mini, je te dirais.


Je confirme, il reconnais mon image de Rom, mais pas mes images de disque (j'ai un 7.0.1 sur disquettes, et en images DiskCopy 6, que je ne parviens pas &#224; passer en DiskCopy 4).


----------



## palm snipe (1 Mai 2007)

Heu, j'ai un gros problème. Comment on fait pour créer une image cd avec toast ou liquid cd?
Je pensais que ce serait simple, mais c'est pas indiqué.


----------



## flotow (1 Mai 2007)

ah, excuse moi, j'avais pas compris 
et sinon, ca me permettrai de rejouer a Crystal Quest  
je vais suivre ce qui se dit sur ce fil :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2007)

palm snipe a dit:


> Heu, j'ai un gros probl&#232;me. Comment on fait pour cr&#233;er une image cd avec toast ou liquid cd?
> Je pensais que ce serait simple, mais c'est pas indiqu&#233;.



Mini vMac semblant de ce point de vue, fonctionner comme vMac, je doute tr&#232;s fortement qu'il reconnaisse quelqu'image disque que ce soit, si elle n'a pas &#233;t&#233; cr&#233;&#233;e au moyen de DiskCopy 4.2, et je ne suis pas certain que ce dernier sache faire des images disque d'autre-chose que de disquettes.



EDIT : Je viens d'ailleurs de comprendre que c'est l&#224; la cause de mon incapacit&#233; &#224; produire une image disque avec DiskCopy 4.2, il ne sait faire QUE des images de disquettes 3,5 pouces, or, je n'ai pas de lecteur de disquette 3,5 pouces, que &#231;a soit sur mon PowerMac ou sur mon PowerBook, ce sont des lecteurs "SuperDisk" (pour disquettes ordinaires ET disquettes sp&#233;cifiques de 120 Mo) que j'utilise pour lire ou &#233;crire les disquettes 3,5 pouces, or DiskCopy 4.2 ne reconnais pas ce lecteur comme un simple lecteur de disquettes, et refuse donc de faire des images des disquettes que j'y met. Il me faudrait en fait un lecteur de disquettes ordinaire.


----------



## palm snipe (1 Mai 2007)

Ca fait plaisir qu'il y ait du monde qui s'interesse aux vieux systèmes. 
J'ai aussi découvert deux sites fabuleux:
http://www.mandragore.lautre.net/forum/index.php  forum d'abandonware sur mac
http://www.grenier-du-mac.net/  site de logiciels pour System 1 -> 9.

Pour ceux qui veulent tester Mini vMac, j'ai tout réuni dans un seul fichier.
http://www.palmsnipe.org/fichiers/minivmac.zip  (3,5Mo)

J'y ai mis System 6.05 , 6.08 , 7.01


----------



## palm snipe (1 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mini vMac semblant de ce point de vue, fonctionner comme vMac, je doute très fortement qu'il reconnaisse quelqu'image disque que ce soit, si elle n'a pas été créée au moyen de DiskCopy 4.2, et je ne suis pas certain que ce dernier sache faire des images disque d'autre-chose que de disquettes.



Aie. DiskCopy 4.2 est pour System. Il y a pas un utilitaire permettant de faire la meme chhose sous Tiger? Ou alors sous XP, mais c'est penible d'utiliser Parallels, juste pour un seul logiciel.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2007)

palm snipe a dit:


> Aie. DiskCopy 4.2 est pour System. Il y a pas un utilitaire permettant de faire la meme chhose sous Tiger? Ou alors sous XP, mais c'est penible d'utiliser Parallels, juste pour un seul logiciel.



Non, même les images "DiskCopy 6" (pour Mac OS 8/9) ne sont pas reconnues. Je parviens à faire fonctionner DiskCopy 4.2 sous OS 8.6, mais comme je l'expliquais plus haut, il ne reconnais pas mes lecteurs "SuperDisk" comme des lecteurs de disquettes.


----------



## palm snipe (1 Mai 2007)

Comment peut-on faire alors?

Sur Youtube, j'ai vu des emulateurs mini vMac tourner sur System 7.5.3


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2007)

palm snipe a dit:


> Comment peut-on faire alors?
> 
> Sur Youtube, j'ai vu des emulateurs mini vMac tourner sur System 7.5.3



Le seul moyen que je vois, c'est de copier chaque segment de l'install sur une disquette, faire des images "4.2" de ces disquettes, monter ces images sur le bureau de Mini vMac, copier les images sur le disque dur virtuel de Mini vMac, faire une image "Disk`Copy 4.2" d'une disquette de démarrage 7.0 ou 7.5 contenant DiskCopy 6, démarrer sur cette image, et monter l'image du CD virtuel sur le bureau du Mac émulé.


----------



## palm snipe (1 Mai 2007)

Ouaou!
Ca va prendre du temps tout ca, mais si ca marche 

Aussi, c'est assez fustrant de ne pas pouvoir lire ces disquettes sous Mac OS X, alors qu'on peut le faire sur Win.. a l'aide de HSVExplorer. Ca devrait etre le contraire normalement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2007)

palm snipe a dit:


> Ouaou!
> Ca va prendre du temps tout ca, mais si ca marche
> 
> Aussi, c'est assez fustrant de ne pas pouvoir lire ces disquettes sous Mac OS X, alors qu'on peut le faire sur Win.. a l'aide de HSVExplorer. Ca devrait etre le contraire normalement.



Si tu arrive à créer les images "DiskCopy 4.2" des disquettes, je suis preneur, sinon, celles de ton système 7 actuel m'intéressent.


----------



## palm snipe (1 Mai 2007)

Si tu veux mon système 7 actuel, télécharges le zip que j'ai posté plus haut. 

Jai aussi mis une vidéo sur mon site de ma config actuelle. Par contre, le support de la vidéo est un Pocket PC, mais c'est toujours Mini vMac


----------



## palm snipe (1 Mai 2007)

J'ai supprimé le zip que j'ai posté plus haut, et j'y ai fait quelques modifs (tout a l'heure, je l'ai fait un peu trop vite).
Voila Le seul moyen que je vois, c'est de copier chaque segment de l'install sur une disquette, faire des images "4.2" de ces disquettes, monter ces images sur le bureau de Mini vMac, copier les images sur le disque dur virtuel de Mini vMac, faire une image "Disk`Copy 4.2" d'une disquette de démarrage 7.0 ou 7.5 contenant DiskCopy 6, démarrer sur cette image, et monter l'image du CD virtuel sur le bureau du Mac émulé.[/QUOTE]

Comment je fais pour installer DiskCopy4.2 ? Je l'ai monté dans une diquette, mais le mac émulé ne reconnait pas DiskCopy qui a l'extention .sea

la seule extention que j'ai réussi à installer (et encore pas toutes les applis voulues, c'est l'extention .cpt


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2007)

palm snipe a dit:


> J'ai supprimé le zip que j'ai posté plus haut, et j'y ai fait quelques modifs (tout a l'heure, je l'ai fait un peu trop vite).
> Voila [url="http://palmsnipe.free.fr/site/autre/macgen/minivmac.zip]le fichier[/url]
> 
> 
> ...



Je viens de découvrir un truc, sous Mac OS 8.6, je crée une image disque DiskCopy 6, je la remplis de ce dont j'ai besoin (j'ai fait une 40 Mo pour pouvoir contenir toutes les images du 7.5.3), puis, après éjection, je remplace le ".img" de son nom par ".dsk", et vMac 0.1.9 (pas le mini, l'autre) parvient à l'ouvrir. Je vais télécharger une version pour OS 9 de Mini vMac, pour voir si c'est pareil.


----------



## palm snipe (1 Mai 2007)

Tu l'as installé comment DiskCopy6?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2007)

M&#234;me m&#233;thode, je l'ai copi&#233; sur une image disque DiskCopy 6 renomm&#233;e en .dsk, et ensuite copi&#233;e sur le bureau du Mac virtuel. L&#224;, il est en train de finir de me monter l'image du CD virtuel d'installation de Mac OS 7.5.3.

&#199;a y est, le CD d'install de 7.5.3 est mont&#233; sur le bureau du Mac virtuel. J'y monte un disque vierge, et je tente l'install.

Par contre, je pense qu'il n'y aura pas plus la couleur qu'avec le 7.0, il faudrait une Rom plus r&#233;cente que Mac + pour &#231;a, au moins Mac II.


EDIT 7.5.3 en cours d'installation sur un disque de 24 Mo.


----------



## palm snipe (1 Mai 2007)

Génial!! Il me tarde que l'instal soit finie 

C'est très bien, meme si il n'y a pas la couleur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2007)

Par contre, j'ai peur qu'avec 4 Mo, le 7.5 soit un poil &#224; l'&#233;troit !. 75&#37; environ, l&#224; 

It's done !




Plus qu'&#224; passer la M&#224;J 7.5.5 maintenant, mais pas ce soir, j'ai RdV avec Gabin, Ventura et delon, l&#224;


----------



## palm snipe (1 Mai 2007)

Génial!!
heu, ca serait possible d'avoir la disquette 7.5.3 ?

Je peux pas la monter non? Disk copy est fait que pour classic?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2007)

palm snipe a dit:


> Génial!!
> heu, ca serait possible d'avoir la disquette 7.5.3 ?
> 
> Je peux pas la monter non? Disk copy est fait que pour classic?



Patiente un peu, laisse moi le temps de faire la mise à jour 7.5.5 ! Je te passe un MP quand c'est fait !


----------



## palm snipe (2 Mai 2007)

Ok, Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2007)

&#199;a y est, &#231;a roule :




Le tout sous OS 7.5.5 

Cerise sur le gateau : les disques sont compatibles avec vMac 0.1.9, et donc, si on reste condamn&#233; au monochrome, on peut aussi la jouer en 640x480 et 800x600, en plus du 512x384 (pour ceux qui ont encore une machine tournant sous OS 9.x ou plus ancien, car contrairement &#224; Mini vMac, vMac n'a pas, &#224; ma connaissance, de version OS X)


----------



## palm snipe (4 Mai 2007)

Je n'arrive pas à créer des disquettes à partir de Copy Disk.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2007)

palm snipe a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas à créer des disquettes à partir de Copy Disk.
> http://palmsnipe.free.fr/site/autre/macgen/copydisk.tiff



N'essaie pas de te créer des disquettes, pour les transferts, fais toi un "petit" disque de 20 ou 30 Mo, par exemple


----------



## palm snipe (4 Mai 2007)

Merci pour ton aide 
C'est bon, j'ai créé ma disquette.


----------



## palm snipe (5 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Même méthode, je l'ai copié sur une image disque DiskCopy 6 renommée en .dsk, et ensuite copiée sur le bureau du Mac virtuel. Là, il est en train de finir de me monter l'image du CD virtuel d'installation de Mac OS 7.5.3.
> 
> Ça y est, le CD d'install de 7.5.3 est monté sur le bureau du Mac virtuel. J'y monte un disque vierge, et je tente l'install.
> 
> ...



Selon la traduction en français de la FAQ de Mini vMac, il n'y a que le Mac+ qui est émulé pour l'instant.

Peut- etre qu'un jour le développeur faira un emulateur de MacII, et supportera la couleur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2007)

palm snipe a dit:


> Selon la traduction en fran&#231;ais de la FAQ de Mini vMac, il n'y a que le Mac+ qui est &#233;mul&#233; pour l'instant.
> 
> Peut- etre qu'un jour le d&#233;veloppeur faira un emulateur de MacII, et supportera la couleur.



Ce qu'il serait bien qu'il supporte surtout, c'est plus de Ram (et accessoirement la m&#233;moire virtuelle), l&#224;, il pourrait &#234;tre vraiment utile &#224; ceux qui ont d'anciennes applis &#224; faire tourner sur des syst&#232;mes r&#233;cents. Puis aussi des r&#233;sos diff&#233;rentes (comme son a&#238;n&#233; vMac le faisait, jusqu'&#224; 800x600)


EDIT : Il est bien gentil, avec ses conseils d'utiliser Basilisk II pour des Mac un peu plus r&#233;cents, mais Basilisk II n'a pas de version "Mac" :sick:


----------



## palm snipe (5 Mai 2007)

Oui, il y en a une, je l'ai test&#233; hier soir. Mais il prend toute les ressources processeur, donc j'ai arr&#234;t&#233;. Pendant ces quelques minutes d'utilisation, j'ai pu tester plusieurs ROM, puis, il supporte la couleur. Il est aussi pas mal param&#233;trable (r&#233;solution, couleur, ...)

Le seul probl&#232;me, c'est que je ne sais plus ou je l'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;, donc je vous passe directement le fichier.
http://palmsnipe.free.fr/site/autre/macgen/BasiliskII.MacOSX-Uapp-19b.tar.gz


----------



## lionel (8 Mai 2007)

Hello

J'arrive un peu tard mais bon,je donne quand m&#234;me le tuyau...
Lorsque j'ai des probl&#232;mes avec des images disk r&#233;calcitrantes, j'utilise un soft qui fonctionne a tous les coups "ShrinkWrap 3.5", avec lui j'arrive a monter des images disk relativement vieilles, et cr&#233;&#233;s avec des version ant&#233;rieur de diskcopy 6 et 4...
Si ce logiciel interresse quelqu'un je vous le mail...

@ plus

Lio

PS:J'utilise perso BasiliskII pour un syst&#232;me 7.5.3 et aussi un 8.1 sur Panther, il fonctionne au poil et aussi un plein &#233;cran !!!
Si quelqu'un est interress&#233; je mail basilisk aussi, pour info c'est la version 1.0 (la finale)
Il tourne tr&#232;s bein sur mon vieille Ibook 700, et il permet d'&#233;muler mac Classic, Mac IIci et Quadra 900
le tout avec gestion FPU et proc 68020, 68030 et 68040, et en 1024 / 768 et 32 bits


----------

